# Motorhome gadgets



## Fisherman (Aug 22, 2018)

Here’s one for all you auld timers out there.
What’s the best and worse gadgets you ever bought for your vans.

I bought a small battery powered hoover that is completely useless, 
We now use a brush and shovel set instead.
We are thinking of a dyson 10 for the house and the van.

On the other hand the milenco quatro levellers which replaced the smaller Thule ones are a godsend.
We parked up in cellardyke with the Thule levellers and could not get the fridge to work. Went back with the milenco levelers and the fridge worked a treat.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2018)

*12v to 19v laptop charger*

Under £20 and keeps the laptop charged of the LB/Solar.
Also £15 usb / wifi aerial for laptop.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 22, 2018)

I got a plug in 12v vac and to my amazement it is very good. Haven’t room to carry a Dyson but it would be great to have if I did. A folding bucket takes up very little room and is handy.


----------



## runnach (Aug 22, 2018)

Neither were cheap but both are transportable

1) Remoska oven ( my van didn't have an oven)

2) Coleman petrol stove had it 35 years if gas runs out always a brew and you can get unleaded petrol anywhere and the heat is ferocious oil actually bubbles better than the hob at home 

Channa


----------



## Robmac (Aug 22, 2018)

Karcher window vac.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 22, 2018)

2cv said:


> I got a plug in 12v vac and to my amazement it is very good. Haven’t room to carry a Dyson but it would be great to have if I did. A folding bucket takes up very little room and is handy.



2cv the Dyson 10 is part of the range were you can remove the long tube making it compact.
It will give a full one hour use off charge. 
Still considering it.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 22, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> 2cv the Dyson 10 is part of the range were you can remove the long tube making it compact.
> It will give a full one hour use off charge.
> Still considering it.



I’ve got a v8, but in my little van it would still take up too much room without the tube. The van gets the Dyson treatment every turnaround at home.


----------



## brakers (Aug 22, 2018)

The best gadget I bought was a 12v endless breeze fan:cool1::cool1:


----------



## mickymost (Aug 22, 2018)

I think the best gadget I bring with me is the Mrs.Shes great company knows what to do in a situation,got a cool mind,a great cook bottlewasher and cleaner although sometimes shes got a short fuse which blows so needs to cool down recharge then great again..what more does one need from a gadget?


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 22, 2018)

My best buy for the van was a mr d's slow cooker which uses no power just start the meal on the gas top and put the lid on and within 2-8 hours your dinner is ready


----------



## molly 2 (Aug 22, 2018)

My 21 inch aldi 12 v TV.  £99 ,  DC  clamp meter  .worst thing a halogen oven


----------



## shaunr68 (Aug 22, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Under £20 and keeps the laptop charged of the LB/Solar.
> Also £15 usb / wifi aerial for laptop.



These two for me as well.

Worst for me has to be the domestic mains powered toaster that the previous owner left in the van.  I'll never use it, should bin it really.


----------



## Tompa (Aug 22, 2018)

Biggest waste of money were the two generators (Van,s got a solar panel), best, a little speaker system for the MP3.
   Jim.


----------



## bazzybabes (Aug 22, 2018)

A pair of bluetooth headphones, for Avtex telly and music on mobile phone. Bliss!


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Aug 22, 2018)

Does a piss pot count as a gadget?

Mr B.


----------



## bazzybabes (Aug 22, 2018)

mrbigglesworth said:


> Does a piss pot count as a gadget?
> 
> Mr B.


Yes, if it's an empty 4pt milk bottle. [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wully (Aug 22, 2018)

Maybe not sure yet but think the best payback I got of a gadget yet was my invertor if I’m smiling tomorrow it was defanetly the invertor


----------



## izwozral (Aug 22, 2018)

Best thing = satnav

Worse thing = all the crap I bought thinking I was going to be the next Ray Mears.


----------



## barryd (Aug 22, 2018)

Probably originally my Repeat it Wifi antenna nearly a decade ago but I now have an iBoost that was gifted to me.  Just found it incredible all those years ago to be able to pull in internet connections from over a mile away which was vital to long term travelling to me.  Not so important now with data rates being so low.

Latest cool gadgets is a 12v recording studio (I sh1t you not!). Tried it out recently on five weeks on Flamborough head.  Guitar pedals, Audio interfaces, 48v powered condenser mic all USB powered and a laptop off grid all powered by the sun.  It worked perfectly and the acoustics in the van are great

Crappiest one?  Not really a gadget but ten years ago when we got the van I bought a Quicksliver roll up Airdeck Dinghy and a flipping great outboard motor.  Thing went like the clappers but it was all too heavy and awkward so it only ever went on one trip.


----------



## CarlandHels (Aug 23, 2018)

Got her a shewee, toilet last so much longer now between each empty, now she can go outside like us blokes.... Every woman needs one in the van... I did warn her about a headwind though lol....


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 23, 2018)

*Watering can*

Not really a gadget...
But so so useful !


----------



## Niki (Aug 23, 2018)

A Jetboil - boils a mug of water in about 30 seconds so a lot cheaper/quicker than boiling a kettle on the gas stove and great for that morning cuppa in bed!


----------



## mark61 (Aug 23, 2018)

I got a wok ring to put round burner. Cuts time of boiling kettle in half. Bought it mainly because always seem to have all the doors open, but still make a big difference in time when doors are closed.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 23, 2018)

mark61 said:


> I got a wok ring to put round burner. Cuts time of boiling kettle in half. Bought it mainly because always seem to have all the doors open, but still make a big difference in time when doors are closed.



Can you remember where you got it from Mark?

Thanks.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 23, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Can you remember where you got it from Mark?
> 
> Thanks.



Here it is on eBay 


School Of Wok 10" / 25cm Stainless Steel Wok Ring 5017039164318 | eBay


----------



## mark61 (Aug 23, 2018)

I got it from The good cook shop Was £3.60. Doesn't appear to be on their site now though.

Item code was 141386.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 23, 2018)

There's a useful gadget you can screw on the bed, not mentioning what it is.


----------



## bazzybabes (Aug 23, 2018)

byronic said:


> there's a useful gadget you can screw on the bed, not mentioning what it is :shag:


Brilliant sir!


----------



## Robmac (Aug 23, 2018)

mark61 said:


> I got it from The good cook shop Was £3.60. Doesn't appear to be on their site now though.
> 
> Item code was 141386.



Thanks Mark.

I've found a couple on Amazon and will order one.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 23, 2018)

Byronic said:


> There's a useful gadget you can screw on the bed, not mentioning what it is :shag:



Can you screw it on the kitchen table too?


----------



## CarlandHels (Aug 23, 2018)

Byronic said:


> There's a useful gadget you can screw on the bed, not mentioning what it is :shag:



You lost me with that one, so I asked the wife!! Wow what a frown!!!


----------



## Byronic (Aug 23, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> You lost me with that one, so I asked the wife!! Wow what a frown!!!



Not wishing to be the cause of possible marital disharmony please refer to edited post.
Up to the individual to put his or her interpretation on my remark now! Obviously a bit late 
in your particular case, but I'm just thinking ahead and being retrospectively careful :lol-061:


----------



## CarlandHels (Aug 23, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Not wishing to be the cause of possible marital disharmony please refer to edited post.
> Up to the individual to put his or her interpretation on my remark now! Obviously a bit late
> in your particular case, but I'm just thinking ahead and being retrospectively careful :lol-061:



Preferred your pre edited post lol....  love the way you and the my wife think the worst of me lol.. I was thinking of me tablet holder....  Lol.:lol-049:


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 24, 2018)

Best gadget is a satnav with the van's dimensions so it keeps us away from low bridges etc. Worst is a 12 volt hairdryer. Standing in a light breeze would be more effective. And it blew a fuse both times I tried it.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2018)

Jo001 said:


> Best gadget is a satnav with the van's dimensions so it keeps us away from low bridges etc. Worst is a 12 volt hairdryer. Standing in a light breeze would be more effective. And it blew a fuse both times I tried it.



I agree about the hairdryer, but don't trust the sat nav.

My sat nav is bang up to date and it told me to drive under a canal tunnel with a clearance just sufficient for my car.
Luckily I knew the area well, but had I turned right into the road taking me towards the tunnel and cars came in behind me I would have been stuck.

Yes sat navs are wonderful things in my honest opinion, but beware of them at times and don't always place to much faith in them


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2018)

hairydog said:


> There is only one satnav program that is trustworthy in that respect, but even if hat used to be sulked without the vital "Lorry Restrictions" (.ftr) data file needed on the most commonly sold model.
> One set up it is indeed trustworthy.



Should have stated it’s the Garmin system on my kenwood DNX system I use.
It’s a great system, but I never put complete faith in any sat nav.
It does have a lorry setting but I have never used it.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 24, 2018)

Fisherman said:


> Here it is on eBay
> 
> 
> School Of Wok 10" / 25cm Stainless Steel Wok Ring 5017039164318 | eBay



This actual one was in lakeland in stratford upon avon for £6.79


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 24, 2018)

Niki said:


> A Jetboil - boils a mug of water in about 30 seconds so a lot cheaper/quicker than boiling a kettle on the gas stove and great for that morning cuppa in bed!



picture of whatever it is please.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jetfoils are very fast, a mate uses one. Not sure if they work out cheaper though. 

https://www.jetboil.com


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Garmin is definitely not trustworthy. Expensive, but not good.




It came with the van when I bought it.
But I would never place 100% trust in any sat nav.
They are a great aid, would not be without one,
But both the one in my car and the Garmin have messed up at times.


----------



## spigot (Aug 24, 2018)

Niki said:


> A Jetboil - boils a mug of water in about 30 seconds so a lot cheaper/quicker than boiling a kettle on the gas stove and great for that morning cuppa in bed!



It might be quicker but I don't see how it can be cheaper, the Jetboil is expensive in the first place but the gas canister is £5 for 100 grams, that's £25 per litre!! against 55p per litre for LPG.

Also, it's yet another un-needed item cluttering up the van.


----------



## Porkie yorkies (Aug 24, 2018)

spigot said:


> It might be quicker but I don't see how it can be cheaper, the Jetboil is expensive in the first place but the gas canister is £5 for 100 grams, that's £25 per litre!! against 55p per litre for LPG.
> 
> Also, it's yet another un-needed item cluttering up the van.



Bose mini two soundlink Bluetooth speaker just got it from my boys for my birthday present absolutely brilliant for such a small unit the sound quality is excellent and the volume is loud enough to upset nearby people if I need to EXCELLENT


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Aug 26, 2018)

I am not sure whether all these count as 'gadgets', but in priority order.

1 Additional parabolic wing mirrors - maybe they come as standard now, if not they should, but some I have seen are too small IMO.

2 Battery-to-battery charger. 20-30 mins. on the road will top-up our batteries for 1-2 days.

3 Kaercher vacuum window cleaner for condensation on our huge Arto windscreen, which we love for views, driving and static, but was a pain to dry before the Kaercher.

4 12v plug-in, not battery, vacuum cleaner.



5 Backgammon - to keep the OH in check, 'cos I can still beat her - well I did not teach her all the tricks did I

Geoff


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Under £20 and keeps the laptop charged of the LB/Solar.
> Also £15 usb / wifi aerial for laptop.



why do you need this?   it sounds interesting......  i charge my old laptop directly from the leisure battery - usually when i am driving to it charges from the alternator...   does using  a 12v-19v converter recharge a laptop quicker and therefore uses less battery power ?


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 26, 2018)

Wanderlust said:


> My best buy for the van was a mr d's slow cooker which uses no power just start the meal on the gas top and put the lid on and within 2-8 hours your dinner is ready




 EIGHT HOURS  !!!!!   i'd have murdered someone by 3 hours if i had to wait that long for food !!!! :ninja:


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Aug 26, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> why do you need this?   it sounds interesting...... * i charge my old laptop directly from the leisure battery *- usually when i am driving to it charges from the alternator...   does using  a 12v-19v converter recharge a laptop quicker and therefore uses less battery power ?



Well it depends what input voltage the laptop needs. Ours needs 19v and would not accept 12v so we too have a 12v input - 19v output converter.

Also if we are parked for 2 days and I am using the laptop much, e.g route planning/stopover searching, I need to charge from the leisure batteries, but still need 19v.

Geoff


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 26, 2018)

*Not sure what you are asking but.....*



delicagirl said:


> why do you need this?   it sounds interesting......  i charge my old laptop directly from the leisure battery - usually when i am driving to it charges from the alternator...   does using  a 12v-19v converter recharge a laptop quicker and therefore uses less battery power ?



I do not think 12V on its own will charge a laptop.

2 Choices
A) a small inverter but then 12V DC to 230V AC then your normal Mains lead and power device wich changes 230V AC to 19V DC
This is inefficient
I do use my 230V AC power supply but only when I EHU

B) My suggestion a 12V DC to 19V DC device which will come WITH THE CORRECT plug for your laptop
HP Stream 14-AX003NA Compatible Laptop Power DC Adapter Car Charger | Power4Laptops

Yes it does charge quite quickly off a standard 12V socket and even quicker if it (The laptop) is turned off

I f I use the laptop when it is dark I left the battery run down   (But not too much)
Then charge it up off the leisure battery next morning

I only have 1 leisure battery and I am careful to keep it above 12.6

At 10 am on a bright day My single solar panel (120 watt) charges the laptop via the leisure  Battery with NO DRAIN on the LB
PS my LB is usually up to 13.5 by then as well.

I have noticed your electrical setup seems less than perfect !


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 26, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> I do not think 12V on its own will charge a laptop.
> 
> 2 Choices
> A) a small inverter but then 12V DC to 230V AC then your normal Mains lead and power device wich changes 230V AC to 19V DC
> ...


    :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:     thats one way to describe my van..... !!!!   

My laptop is an old  hewlett packard with 19v written on its base so i am very interested in the product you linked The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops so will call them on tuesday.    Thanks you have given me hope  !!!


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 26, 2018)

*You need to know the(hp) model no*



delicagirl said:


> :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:     thats one way to describe my van..... !!!!
> 
> My laptop is an old  hewlett packard with 19v written on its base so i am very interested in the product you linked The Web's Largest Supplier Of Laptop Power Adapters & Laptop Chargers | Power4Laptops so will call them on tuesday.    Thanks you have given me hope  !!!



Pm me with the model no and I will find it for you and send the link.
The model no is to make sure the laptop end has the plug which fits !


----------



## Herman (Aug 26, 2018)

I have to get another one of these as I forgot to unscrew it France on an Aire, walked back to the tap an hour later and someone had had it away along with my little Linbin of other useful fittings.:mad1:

Fitting 3/4" To 1/2" Inch Brass Garden Faucet Hose Tap Water Adaptor Connector  | eBay


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Aug 27, 2018)

hairydog said:


> Wow, that's posh. Ours are plastic and cost 50p from the supermarket.



Less chance of damaging/cross-threading leading to leaks in future, especially  if someone has previously damaged the faucett male outlet.

Having said that we have plastic(x2) because they came in kits.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 28, 2018)

nicholsong said:


> Less chance of damaging/cross-threading leading to leaks in future, especially  if someone has previously damaged the faucett male outlet.
> 
> Having said that we have plastic(x2) because they came in kits.



Exactly why the brass fitting is better.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 28, 2018)

Not necessarily always a substitute for a screwed on adapter, but I've found the rubber
washing machine push fit over tap hose connector versatile enough to fit most standard
tap spouts, may need to be held in place but it doesn't matter whether screw threaded
spout or plain. I try to remember to take 2 or 3.


----------



## vanmandan (Aug 28, 2018)

got this wind up water hose earlier in the year.....it's excellent.
slightly slower to fill up with  than my previous garden hose, but takes up much less space.

Brunner 15 METRE ROLL FLAT FOOD GRADE HOSE WITH CARRIER: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 28, 2018)

*We mainly use a watering can !*



vanmandan said:


> got this wind up water hose earlier in the year.....it's excellent.
> slightly slower to fill up with  than my previous garden hose, but takes up much less space.
> 
> Brunner 15 METRE ROLL FLAT FOOD GRADE HOSE WITH CARRIER: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike



But in Germany France Italy you sometimes have to buy say 50 litres or a timed allowance for 50cents or 1 euro..
In these situations a 10 litre watering can is no use.
When we bought our MoHo a similar windup hose came with it.
This summer we must have used it about 10 times and despite my initial dislike of it we have found it very very useful and effective again this summer.
A variety of connectors and an old fashioned fit and tighten (with a jubilee clip) connector need to be carried


----------

